# My First road bike--should i upgrade my scattante?



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

I know this frame isn't everything but should i upgrade my components? (e.g. 105 Shimano)

My Bike has only endured 1500 miles. 

Or just get a new bike? I avg 16.8mph to 17.5 miles in a 12-mile trek in this thing. Should wait and invest on a better bike?

recent upgrades:
Stella Italia 
Speed play (light-play chrome) 
Continental Grand Prix 4000s


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

105 parts are quite nice for entry level bikes. I would keep what you have and ride the snot out it. You will only really notice the difference in say Dura Ace is a lighter wallet.


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

spookyload said:


> 105 parts are quite nice for entry level bikes. I would keep what you have and ride the snot out it. You will only really notice the difference in say Dura Ace is a lighter wallet.



Aite--sounds good!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you just want another bike? Buy one, sell this, or buy one, keep this. If you have the room you really need 2 mikes minimum nayway. Think of it as like a spare tire for your car. You wouldn't go anywhere without one right? 
I do it all the time. not for a couple years though but I like building bikes and my personal rule is if I don't ride it, I get rid of it. for a while there I had 5 daily riders. Nothing wrong with just itching for another bike. if you sell a bike just be aware that in most cases, you get more when you part it out.


----------



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

Ride the snot out of it just as it is. There is no big benefit jumping from 105 to Ultegra.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Second all these suggestions. Ride, ride, ride, and upgrade the motor. Or, has been often said, don't buy upgrades, ride up grades.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

From the link, that looks like a decent starter bike. Speed plays, good tires, and a comfortable saddle were good first buys... Next up, for "best bang for the buck", drop on some new decent wheels, (before a new group or new bike). Places like Bike Wheel Warehouse or Rol can set you up with some wheels that won't cost more than your bike and still be a huge upgrade. Also there are several "custom" wheel builders up on the Wheel Forum; they could build you some nice wheels. A good set of wheels will last a long time and can be carried forward to that "next bike", and probably still be better then the wheels that came with it.

All that said, if you want a new bike, get a new bike...  And if you just really want 105, and don't mind generic frames, it is almost cheaper to but a close-out complete bike, over getting all the parts and installing them on your existing frame...


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses you guys. I'm always amazed how 30-40 year-olds pass me by even though im going 19.2-19.8mph. I use to be a former tennis player that played 13-years in USTA association, and it always amazes me how age doesnt matter sometimes. Im watching the tour de romandie and some of these pros are in their 30's! AMAZING!

I guess ill focus on my pedal work and "motor" (aka butt, thighs, calves, back etc.) capabilities. 

Cheers,
Erwin


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Upgrading components on a bike almost always leads to a money pit. It's less expensive to buy a better bike, or I should say a bike with better components, than it is to buy higher level components & put them on your bike.


----------



## ptadam22 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in a very similar situation as you, and have come close to being caught in the hype of upgrades. When you look at the effect of dropping a pound off the bike over 20 miles has, it's pretty negligible unless you are a SERIOUS racer. I have decided to save the money and ride the hell out of this bike. I think money is better spent on nutrition/proper diet, comfortable/aero clothes, and things of that nature. When you think that something like 75% of your energy at 20 mph is fighting the drag force placed on you by the air, seems like more riding and getting your technique dialed is key.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ptadam22 said:


> I'm in a very similar situation as you, and have come close to being caught in the hype of upgrades. When you look at the effect of dropping a pound off the bike over 20 miles has, it's pretty negligible unless you are a SERIOUS racer. I have decided to save the money and ride the hell out of this bike. I think money is better spent on nutrition/proper diet, comfortable/aero clothes, and things of that nature. When you think that something like 75% of your energy at 20 mph is fighting the drag force placed on you by the air, seems like more riding and getting your technique dialed is key.


Excellent points/ great post! :thumbsup:


----------



## ptadam22 (Sep 22, 2010)

If you really felt the need to throw money at the hobby I suggest looking into something like iBike's power meters. A buddy just told me about these a couple days ago as we thought power meters were much more expensive. I haven't looked into how well that unit functions yet but it may be worth looking into. 

http://www.ibikesports.com/


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going to join the chorus of 'don't upgrade'. I personally don't see any benefit from it, but YMMV. If you do want a lot of better stuff on the bike, just buy another bike - makes more sense, moneywise.

And something I see that strikes me as a little odd in your post, but the bike hasn't 'endured' 1500 miles. That's just getting broken in (well, unless it was rode hard and put away wet, etc). It should be a joy to ride for thousands of miles without much other than basic care. 

I know some guys who talk a lot about the decimals (16.8, 17.5 etc) and they seem to sometimes miss the enjoyment of just riding a bike. Ride without a computer once in awhile. The numbers really don't mean that much anyway.


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

kykr13 said:


> I'm going to join the chorus of 'don't upgrade'. I personally don't see any benefit from it, but YMMV. If you do want a lot of better stuff on the bike, just buy another bike - makes more sense, moneywise.
> 
> And something I see that strikes me as a little odd in your post, but the bike hasn't 'endured' 1500 miles. That's just getting broken in (well, unless it was rode hard and put away wet, etc). It should be a joy to ride for thousands of miles without much other than basic care.
> 
> I know some guys who talk a lot about the decimals (16.8, 17.5 etc) and they seem to sometimes miss the enjoyment of just riding a bike. Ride without a computer once in awhile. The numbers really don't mean that much anyway.


Sounds good. Yay--1500 sounds a lot to me, until i watched 2-3 stages of Tour de Romandie. WOW :mad2: +/- 100 miles each stage with Cat 1-3 climbs. I shouldnt complain. 

I usually ride 40-60 miles a week then i stopped biking last year due to bike crash (dont even ask--lets just say it has to do with a bug and speedplays). Okay thanks you guys for all the wisdom ill go out there and bike my butt off; no pun intended.

Yay i guess i shouldnt pay attention to the cyclometer or GPS Droid, but i love speed and biking 19-20mph for a constant 2-3 minutes on flat is quiet an adrenaline fix. I just hate it when 30-40 year-olds pass me by with their two messenger bags, rack, and backpack. I think i'm competitive at heart and need to mellow out. I'm like that with everything (e.g. tennis, chess, racquetball, running, trail running, ski-hockey/table hockey at chucky cheese)!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Some of those 30-40 years olds may ride 25-50 miles every day, 5-7 days a week. That is what I was doing until I started my grad program. With 5 weeks of school left, I am starting to pickup longer daily rides again. Wait until you get dropped by a 65 year old who is a Masters racer. It will make you feel so weak and insignificant to see a guy with white hair, wrinkles, and a super tan riding by you like you were standing still, even though you are pushing 23mph.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

All you really need is a bike that goes, stops, and shifts (if applicable) and has no egregious sources of drag. Like a brick that you're dragging or a parachute.

That said, I found Sora shifters really annoying. I wouldn't bother replacing any other components as long as they're functional - replacing one thing that works okay with another thing that works okay is usually not that significant.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Isn't the R570 the same frame with 105 components? It would be cheaper to buy that than to upgrade your R330. Also, since it's a R330, the 105 group will more than likely still make it worth less than an R570. It's still the R330. I would ride the snot out of it too, then upgrade to the R570. I have never owned a Scattante but I did ride the R560 (the R570's predecessor) for a weekend. That bike really impressed me. It was a sweet bike for the money.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

shotokun16 said:


> I just hate it when 30-40 year-olds pass me by with their two messenger bags, rack, and backpack.


OTOH, it's fun to _be_ that guy. Especially when it includes fenders and panniers.  

I only got into riding (or back into it) a few years ago, but it's been good to me. Fun stuff, and I try not to analyze it too much. Everyone's different but that helps keep me interested in it.


----------

